# Thirsty - 21 weeks pregnant



## Tiggy

Hi 

I'm now 21 weeks pregnant and for the past 4 days I've been feeling very thirsty.  I've had this every now and again since the beginning but it's only normally lasted a day or 2 and I've had weeks in between thirsty days.  The thirst is making me feel slightly headachey on and off (like I could get a headache soon rather than actually having a headache).  I last had my sugar checked at 16 wks and it was OK, I'm due to meet with the Dr next week and will mention this to her then.  Is this likely to be gestational diabetes?  Should I see a Dr/mw before next week?  I'm drinking lots of water but still feel thirsty.

Thanks

Tiggy xx


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

It's possible, yes, but the next urine sample that you do should indicate whether, with this thirst, there is any chance of diabetes.  It could just be a part of your pregnancy that you are needing more fluid at the moment, listen to your body and keep up the extra fluid as you need it,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Tiggy

Thanks for your reply emilycaitlin.  I'll stop obsessing about whether I should see the mw urgently  and concentrate on drinking more water.  You've put my mind at rest.  Thank you.

Tiggy xx


----------



## Tiggy

Just thought I'd update this thread in case anyone else has the same problem.  I had the extreme thirst for about 9 days but at the beginning of this week it disappeared and I started feeling normal again.  My Dr checked my urine and didn't find any sugar.  Looks like you were right, Emilycaitlin, it was just part of my pregnancy.

Thanks for your help.

Tiggy xx


----------

